# best singlespeed cassette cog?



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

I am building up a singlespeed for the first time with a Bontrager cassette single speed rear hub. The current cog on there is a narrow cog that has chewed up the cassette body, and I am wondering who makes a cog with a wider base. I know Surly makes one, but anybody else?

Steve


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

gabbard said:


> I am building up a singlespeed for the first time with a Bontrager cassette single speed rear hub. The current cog on there is a narrow cog that has chewed up the cassette body, and I am wondering who makes a cog with a wider base. I know Surly makes one, but anybody else?
> 
> Steve


Endless' Kick Ass Cog... 
https://www.endlessbikes.com/products/index.html


----------



## OFSFrank (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm using a WTB cog. I can't say it's the greatest thing since sliced cheeze, but it was in stock when the Endless Cog was not. It's functional and has a nice wide bottom that fits snugly on the freehub. I had to tap it quite a bit to get it on the freehub. Sort of the way I might set a headset race with a screwdriver and hammer. Easy as she goes, no harm no foul.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

brado1 said:


> Endless' Kick Ass Cog...


i just replaced the stock cog on my fisher Rig with the kick ass cog. i ordered it through their website and it arrived in a few days. slapped it on the wheel and rode. feels like warm apple pie...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Another vote for wide based cogs, have used King, Boone, Novatech and Endless. For the price and CS the Endless is my favorite.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Endless*

They are great cogs, and great company. The only issue I have with Endless Cogs is that you can only get one on the casette of the Bontrager hub. If you want to run double speed, you can go to Surly or Boone. the base is not as wide on them.


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

webcyclery has SURLY,KICKASS,AND KING COGS instock and they are super great guys (eccept that mark douch bag he keeps beating me up)


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

ashpioletrev said:


> webcyclery has SURLY,KICKASS,AND KING COGS instock and they are super great guys (eccept that mark douch bag he keeps beating me up)


Remember Your Only Renting CORN!
My ASS is My Pilot!


----------



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

*width?*

How much wider are the Kick Ass cogs than the Surly cogs? An aluminum cog seems like a quick wearing item on a single speed, but if the base is wider, it won't beat up the freehub as much. Then again, what do I know?

Steve


----------



## ashpioletrev (Dec 6, 2005)

4.5mm Surly cog
5mm KING cog
6.5mm Endless KICKASS cog
NEVER use anything else i.e. WTB or Novatec or Shimano or AM Classic they just dont live up tyo the standards of these cogs.As for ware and tare Al cogs seem to hold thier on 'cause there is NO shifting to put alot of side ware on it .Dont get me wrong It will ware out faster then King or Surly but they sure are lite and stiff.Check out the Webcyclery's site or email me [email protected]


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

gabbard said:


> . .. An aluminum cog seems like a quick wearing item on a single speed...


Longevity was initially my concern as well but many reputable folks on these boards have said their long-term experience with Endless cogs prove that the aluminum Endless cogs are well designed and long lived. If I needed a new cog, I'd try Endless based on everything I've read here on MTBR.

--Sparty


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Wide based cogs: I'm currently used a Surly (22t) and an Endless (24t). Both work well. I have also used a Spicer Ti cog (18t), which was good. I have been impressed with the Endless, since the previous aluminium cog I used (CK 18t)) wore out fast. The Surly is the best bang for the buck, but if you are weight concious, then the Endless is the way to go.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Where is the Boone love?*

Only one mention of the Boone Ti cogs so far? I know they are expensive and take a while to get, but they are works of art, last forever and are pretty light as well:


----------



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

*sounds like the Endless is the way to go*



itsdoable said:


> Wide based cogs: I'm currently used a Surly (22t) and an Endless (24t). Both work well. I have also used a Spicer Ti cog (18t), which was good. I have been impressed with the Endless, since the previous aluminium cog I used (CK 18t)) wore out fast. The Surly is the best bang for the buck, but if you are weight concious, then the Endless is the way to go.


I am not really that weight conscious (building a Fisher Rig with mainly stock parts, so nothing light to be found), but it sounds like the Kick Ass cog is the best option, and the price difference is only about $10 between the Endless and the Surly. Not bad for something that lasts a pretty long time.

Steve


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The problem with Boone is the price tag, the cog is made with excellent craftmanship, is light and lasts a while but the Endless is wider and lasts just as long.

I own 3 Endless, 1 Boone plus some Novatechs and King so far like the Endless a lot. Only really wide based cogs find their way to my XMax hub.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Just bought...*



gabbard said:


> I am not really that weight conscious (building a Fisher Rig with mainly stock parts, so nothing light to be found), but it sounds like the Kick Ass cog is the best option, and the price difference is only about $10 between the Endless and the Surly. Not bad for something that lasts a pretty long time.
> 
> Steve


I just bought a 19 & 21 Surly... not quite as wide as I wanted, but the cool thing is I can fit them both on my freehub. I'm super lazy so it's turning out to be pretty cool, if I hit a hilly ride, all I do is loosen up the EBB move the chain over to the 21 and go. My normal rides keep me in the 19, but it's nice to be able to switch if needed, or on those "not so fresh feeling" days.

Keep us posted on your progress, I want to hear more about the kick arse cogs performance wise.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*On this topic of Cogs.*

The guy up a few post said that the endless cogs last just as long as a boone. Thats totally cool. Could someone post a picture of a worn down boone cog? All the pictures I have seen they are all shinny and brand new. Someone out there somewhere has to have worn one out.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

If Boone could improve their turn around times to something reasonable I'd consider them.

For now I'm running Surly with a couple Endless cogs to try next.


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> If Boone could improve their turn around times to something reasonable I'd consider them.
> 
> For now I'm running Surly with a couple Endless cogs to try next.


Brett has quit his day job and is making cogs/rings full-time so turn around time for Boone cogs should be getting allot better.

Steve


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

that's what I heard. If it's true I think he'll get a lot more business from people like me who are unwilling to deal with the long wait and potentially poor communication.

The products are top notch and worth the money too me but not with the wait and uncertainty.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*2 votes for surly*

on my 2x2 commuter: 16t and 22t.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

Cygnus said:


> on my 2x2 commuter: 16t and 22t.


When running a 2x2 set-up would I be able to use a Surly Tensioner and still keep a decent chainline on both cogs?


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

bikeny said:


> Only one mention of the Boone Ti cogs so far? I know they are expensive and take a while to get, but they are works of art, last forever and are pretty light as well:


Another mention of Boone. BTW I now order mine with thicker teeth for 1/8" chain only, so I get much longer use.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Linkie...*



cruzthepug said:


> Brett has quit his day job and is making cogs/rings full-time so turn around time for Boone cogs should be getting allot better.
> 
> Steve


I was familiar with Bruce's work (lived in Atlanta for 2 years). Did Brett buy out the name and rights for cycling stuff? I haven't followed the Boone revolution as well as others have.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Anybody??*

Anybody? Anybody? Does no one ride their 3000 dollar single speeds?


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

Trailvictim: I don't run a tensioner on eithe of my SS bikes, so i don't know how to adjust them inboard-outboard to align the tensioner with each chainring-cog combination. maybe somebody else could comment. switching gears for me takes about 20 seconds: loosen rear wheel, slide forward a bit in the horizontal dropouts, move chain, tighten the quick release, and i'm on my way. a climbing gear is necessary because of a monster hill on the end of my commute.


----------

